# Difference between 3, 3.5 and 4 hour blocks?



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I've read that some drivers have preferences and can tell which blocks have apartments and which don't but it's pretty vague. 

What do you think the tangible differences are for the various blocks?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

amazon pays you less for the same amount of work as 4 hour blocks. thats about the only difference i have seen


----------



## rosemead (Sep 28, 2017)

I can't speak for others, but I can speak for DLA5 Riverside, specifically the morning blocks. In my experience, 4 hours are hands down the best. Yes on the surface it may look like there's more packages (50-60), but most, if not all them are generally in a 6 block radius, and most experience drivers...once they get to the location, will finish all of them between 1.5-2 hours. The 3 hours are by far the worst. You get $54, and most of the time (in my experience) they are multi-citied, or if they are all in the same city, they will be 1-2 miles apart from one another (so less pay, and less gas efficiency) . As compared to the 4 hour ones I mentioned which are 0.2-0.4 miles apart. 3.5 hour blocks are pretty much like a hybrid between the two. deliveries are close to one another (generally), but it may be two different cities. 

As for nights... well I don't have too much experience in that time range, but the 8 times I've done them...it was honestly a really shitty experience. DLA5 tend to only give 3 hour blocks for nights, and even though its usually less than 15 packages (I've picked up night blocks that ended up anywhere between 2-13 packages) you still end up driving EVERYWHERE. For example, one night I had 6 packages, and I ended up driving to 6 different cities. One package per. 6 packages took me 2.2 hours... pretty horrible. If you get lucky with 2 packages and only needing to drive to two cities, then I guess you would get lucky.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

My experience has been the opposite. I finish 3hr blocks in about an hour of active delivery not counting travel time and they tend to be close to the wh. Like this morning I had a 945-1245, I was done by 11 with a 10minute drive to the area.


----------

